# I got 2 of them covid jabs and now shit is getting revealed that it causes infertility in women, heart attacks in men



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

I laughed when @lutte and others said they're poison. I see how stupid I was now, they'll push the public to take more and more vaccines saying ''one more''. Gotta hope the 2 vacs didn't make too much damage. 


_*Study Shows That Up To 8 In 10 Women Had A Miscarriage After Getting The Covid Vaccine Before The Third Trimester*








Study Shows That Up To 8 In 10 Women Had A Miscarriage After Getting The Covid Vaccine Before The Third Trimester


A recent study in The New England Journal of Medicine has some shocking results about pregnant women who received the Covid vaccine early in their…




www.eviemagazine.com





*BREAKING: Researchers In Peer-Reviewed Study Call For “IMMEDIATE WITHDRAWAL of mRNA COVID Vaccines For Use in Pregnancy, Those Breastfeeding, Those Of Childbearing Age and Children”*
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ing-childbearing-age-children/?utm_source=Gab_




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Women’s Periods May Be Late After Coronavirus Vaccination, Study Suggests


An analysis of thousands of menstrual records offers support for anecdotal reports of erratic cycles after shots.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jan 8, 2022)

who didn’t fucking see this coming? Keep trusting the Jews at Pfizer I’m sure they had no reason to lie to you with untold amounts of money to be made.

jfl


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> who didn’t fucking see this coming? Keep trusting the Jews at Pfizer I’m sure they had no reason to lie to you with untold amounts of money to be made.
> 
> jfl


I saw how Israel was hoarding the vaccines so I thought it must be some good shit and guarantee my health. Maybe they gave them all to Palestines or it was from a different batch




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Jan 8, 2022)

Individual, you are charged with a thoughtcrime. 30 social credit untis deducted from your account.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> Individual, you are charged with a thoughtcrime. 30 social credit untis deducted from your account.


I was blind, but now I see.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 8, 2022)

Sometimes it all feels like a big practical joke that the elites are playing on us.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Sometimes it all feels like a big practical joke that the elites are playing on us.


It's a one big joke.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jan 8, 2022)

The reason why vaccines are dangerous in the first place is because of thimerosal, which is used to preserve their shelf-life

Thus vaccine has a 125 more mercury in them than our bodies are naturally able to handle






Mercury poisoning is responsible for autism and improper neural development in children. This gets so severe than out of 30 children in class, we get one genius, but we should be able to get 20 geniuses out of entire classroom.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> It's a one big joke.
> View attachment 1484007


Utterly surprising how many useful idiots exist for the government. 

“Muh unvaccinated are the ones prolonging this pandemic”


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jan 8, 2022)

im currently positive with nothing but a stuffy nose and im unvaccinated

my mother who has 3 vaxs is currently bedridden

why get this fucking shit i dont understand.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Utterly surprising how many useful idiots exist for the government.
> 
> “Muh unvaccinated are the ones prolonging this pandemic”


Is it fucken over for me after 2 jabs or is there any hope my body can fight this satanic toxin off?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> im currently positive with nothing but a stuffy nose and im unvaccinated
> 
> my mother who has 3 vaxs is currently bedridden
> 
> why get this fucking shit i dont understand.


I don't care if I get bedridden or stuffy nose tbh. I just want to live to my 80s and have a family at some point. So god help me.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Is it fucken over for me after 2 jabs or is there any hope my body can fight this satanic toxin off?
> View attachment 1484028


You’ll be fine 

Ngl on the day I had to get my 2nd jab I could feel a sickness coming on (not sure if it was covid). I just lied to the nurse about having any potential covid symptoms, probably have the entire clinic covid.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> You’ll be fine
> 
> Ngl on the day I had to get my 2nd jab I could feel a sickness coming on (not sure if it was covid). I just lied to the nurse about having any potential covid symptoms, probably have the entire clinic covid.


I hope you're right, man. God bless.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Is it fucken over for me after 2 jabs or is there any hope my body can fight this satanic toxin off?
> View attachment 1484028


@Chintuck22 any thoughts?


----------



## the BULL (Jan 8, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> who didn’t fucking see this coming? Keep trusting the Jews at Pfizer I’m sure they had no reason to lie to you with untold amounts of money to be made.
> 
> jfl


NPCs like @Harold O'brien who say "just get the jab bro, there are tons of investments that's why it was developed so fast blablabla". 0 effectiveness and only troubles


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 8, 2022)

fake news

op is trying to bait vaccine haters


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

the BULL said:


> NPCs like @Harold O'brien who say "just get the jab bro, there are tons of investments that's why it was developed so fast blablabla". 0 effectiveness and only troubles


I bet there was a ton of investments. Doesn't mean those investors were benevolent people wanting to rid our world of covid.


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Jan 8, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> You’ll be fine
> 
> Ngl on the day I had to get my 2nd jab I could feel a sickness coming on (not sure if it was covid). I just lied to the nurse about having any potential covid symptoms, probably have the entire clinic covid.


Based


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> fake news
> 
> op is trying to bait vaccine haters


Tales from tel-aviv


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Tales from tel-aviv


Alot of jews have taken it


----------



## ropemax (Jan 8, 2022)

Have any of you dimwits even read the fucking study in question or do you all see an article from eviemagazine . com and call it a day?

_Preliminary findings did not show obvious safety signals among pregnant persons who received mRNA Covid-19 vaccines. However, more longitudinal follow-up, including follow-up of large numbers of women vaccinated earlier in pregnancy, is necessary to inform maternal, pregnancy, and infant outcomes._


You call people sheep but you can't even fucking read, only bleat jfl


----------



## Gargantuan (Jan 8, 2022)

The virus itself is the most overhyped virus in human history with a survival rate of 99.97% and an average death age of 83. These figures alone made it clear to me that getting the vaccine would be illogical. The vast majority of people who supposedly died from COVID didn't die from it at all, they died from other causes & simply had a positive test at the time of them dying of cancer, heart disease, flu, pneumonia, etc. And anyone who knows anything at all about the test will know that it's completely unfit for purpose (the inventor, Kary Mullis, said so himself).

The pandemic was a complete scam from the start. It was created with the specific purpose of justifying the vaccines & digital IDs among other things. It's either about depopulation, transhumanism, authoritarian control or a combination of all 3.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 8, 2022)

time to drown your worries and regret in whisky op


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> time to drown your worries and regret in whisky op


I'll have a few beers, but gotta buy some whiskey soon again


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Have any of you dimwits even read the fucking study in question or do you all see an article from eviemagazine . com and call it a day?
> 
> _Preliminary findings did not show obvious safety signals among pregnant persons who received mRNA Covid-19 vaccines. However, more longitudinal follow-up, including follow-up of large numbers of women vaccinated earlier in pregnancy, is necessary to inform maternal, pregnancy, and infant outcomes._
> 
> ...


Anything that affects women's periods for months is of worry. A shit ton of women have expressed worries about their periods going away for 3-6 months or totally, their discharge changing to different etc. One news article here said some women lose periods ''from relief of getting covid vaccine''. This shit sounds like some Children of Men shit, and the media is still constantly saying more vaccines are needed so you don't all die. Does this shit not worry you? 




@Chintuck22 @Gargantuan @Moggedbyevery1


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> I'll have a few beers, but gotta buy some whiskey soon again


I still have a half full bottle of 90 proof bourbon left from Christmas. Going to empty it tonight. I don't drink often anymore tho. Sometimes I'll end up with low grade anxiety/unease the day after, even if I only have a little, which is no good. Never had this before, until about a month ago


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> I still have a half full bottle of 90 proof bourbon left from Christmas. Going to empty it tonight. I don't drink often anymore tho. Sometimes I'll end up with low grade anxiety/unease the day after, even if I only have a little, which is no good. Never had this before, until about a month ago


The anxiety is caused by low T which is caused by drinking too much ngl


----------



## lutte (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Have any of you dimwits even read the fucking study in question or do you all see an article from eviemagazine . com and call it a day?
> 
> _Preliminary findings did not show obvious safety signals among pregnant persons who received mRNA Covid-19 vaccines. However, more longitudinal follow-up, including follow-up of large numbers of women vaccinated earlier in pregnancy, is necessary to inform maternal, pregnancy, and infant outcomes._
> 
> ...


Read what you posted again


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> I laughed when @lutte and others said they're poison. I see how stupid I was now, they'll push the public to take more and more vaccines saying ''one more''. Gotta hope the 2 vacs didn't make too much damage.
> 
> 
> _*Study Shows That Up To 8 In 10 Women Had A Miscarriage After Getting The Covid Vaccine Before The Third Trimester*
> ...


Why did you get the vaccine man? I thought runescape players were high IQ. Is it for work?


----------



## wollet2 (Jan 8, 2022)

Bewusst said:


> I still have a half full bottle of 90 proof bourbon left from Christmas. Going to empty it tonight. I don't drink often anymore tho. Sometimes I'll end up with low grade anxiety/unease the day after, even if I only have a little, which is no good. Never had this before, until about a month ago


how is your botox condition


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> The anxiety is caused by low T which is caused by drinking too much ngl


It's caused by decreased GABAA receptor sensitivity and increased excitatory/sympathetic tone


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

lutte said:


> Read what you posted again


I'm sorry for doubting you, man. The swede was one step ahead again.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gamma (Jan 8, 2022)

Where's the study about heart


----------



## Gargantuan (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Anything that affects women's periods for months is of worry. A shit ton of women have expressed worries about their periods going away for 3-6 months or totally, their discharge changing to different etc. One news article here said some women lose periods ''from relief of getting covid vaccine''. This shit sounds like some Children of Men shit, and the media is still constantly saying more vaccines are needed so you don't all die. Does this shit not worry you?
> View attachment 1484052
> 
> @Chintuck22 @Gargantuan @Moggedbyevery1


Children of Men is exactly the world the powers that be want; a completely sterilised population, all with a pre-determined lifespan.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 8, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> how is your botox condition


Better. But I'm dealing with contamination OCD and pulmonary sensitivity to cocaine dust now


----------



## ropemax (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Anything that affects women's periods for months is of worry. A shit ton of women have expressed worries about their periods going away for 3-6 months or totally, their discharge changing to different etc. One news article here said some women lose periods ''from relief of getting covid vaccine''. This shit sounds like some Children of Men shit, and the media is still constantly saying more vaccines are needed so you don't all die. Does this shit not worry you?
> View attachment 1484052
> 
> @Chintuck22 @Gargantuan @Moggedbyevery1


Keep coping with anecdotes


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Gargantuan said:


> Children of Men is exactly the world the powers that be want; a completely sterilised population, all with a pre-determined lifespan.


Why do they want it? What's their goal with that?


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Keep coping with anecdotes


----------



## ropemax (Jan 8, 2022)

lutte said:


> Read what you posted again


I did, if you think that conclusion means what you think it means, you don't read enough scientific literature to know better. This is congruent with the results portion of the study, which again, you should have read before commenting.


----------



## Darkthrone (Jan 8, 2022)

Two more weeks


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

gamma said:


> Where's the study about heart


Just google it tbh, but it's even told to you by the nurse when you get pfizer vaccine, that it has a small chance to cause myocarditis. Which can then cause heart attacks etc.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Darkthrone said:


> Two more weeks


400 weeks v 1 meeks. Meeks is probably fucking bitches rn while we're in quarantine.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Why did you get the vaccine man? I thought runescape players were high IQ. Is it for work?


What can I say, I'm a gullible guy.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> What can I say, I'm a gullible guy.


If you got it for any other reason than your job, I feel very concerned for the future of our country.


----------



## lutte (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> I did, if you think that conclusion means what you think it means, you don't read enough scientific literature to know better. This is congruent with the results portion of the study, which again, you should have read before commenting.


The study does support what the article says. And they would never get published if they actually say that the vaccine is harmful or should be stopped


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 8, 2022)

Blahblah. It's good that you got the vaccine. Soon it's for 3rd shot. Can't wait!


----------



## lutte (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Keep coping with anecdotes


Anecdotes mog. Statistics can be twisted a million ways


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> If you got it for any other reason than your job, I feel very concerned for the future of our country.


Nah, it's not needed in my job. I just wanted to go to bars to pick up chicks and everyone I knew was pressuring me, and I folded under the pressure like a piece of paper.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Nah, it's not needed in my job. I just wanted to go to bars to pick up chicks and everyone I knew was pressuring me, and I folded under the pressure like a piece of paper.


I would have beat the shit out of my friends if they pressured me to do that shit.


----------



## ropemax (Jan 8, 2022)

lutte said:


> The study does support what the article says. And they would never get published if they actually say that the vaccine is harmful or should be stopped


No, it does not. The miscarriage rate is within the normal range as shown in the results of the study; no correlation between increased miscarriage rate and vaccination was found and this is reiterated in the conclusion.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> I would have beat the shit out of my friends if they pressured me to do that shit.


It was a beta move by me ngl.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Blahblah. It's good that you got the vaccine. Soon it's for 3rd shot. Can't wait!


Jfl your avi makes it so much better


----------



## OldRooster (Jan 8, 2022)

The woman who wrote that Miscarriage article in the OP is an idiot that is bad at math..


----------



## Gargantuan (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Why do they want it? What's their goal with that?


There are several reasons for that, probably.

The elites definitely view the general public as useless eaters, like agent Smith in the Matrix, they believe that humans are a cancer on the face of the earth. Henry Kissinger said something similar.
Also, bear in mind, that this is not their first attempt at mass depopulation. AIDS was the precursor, and eugenics before that.
However, their population reduction goals with AIDS did fail quite badly, the same was true for the eugenics program which officially ran up until the 1970s. So maybe they will fail again this time or they have 'finally' found something which actually will grant them their goal of mass depopulation, only time will tell.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

OldRooster said:


> The woman who wrote that Miscarriage article in the OP is an idiot that is bad at math..


I hope so, I didn't read either. I feel a lot better now tho, thanks broski.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Jan 8, 2022)

I see corpses on the streets everyday


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

Gargantuan said:


> There are several reasons for that, probably.
> 
> The elites definitely view the general public as useless eaters, like agent Smith in the Matrix, they believe that humans are a cancer on the face of the earth. Henry Kissinger said something similar.
> Also, bear in mind, that this is not their first attempt at mass depopulation. AIDS was the precursor, and eugenics before that.
> However, their population reduction goals with AIDS did fail quite badly, the same was true for the eugenics program which officially ran up until the 1970s. So maybe they will fail again this time or they have 'finally' found something which actually will grant them their goal of mass depopulation, only time will tell.


If so, they'll be more inclined to depopulate Europeans and Asians, because we're cheapskates and less likely to fall for marketing. Elites love people of African origin, because they'll have no prob spending their paycheck on gucci belt and different subscriptions.


----------



## gamma (Jan 8, 2022)

Jshd said:


> I see corpses on the streets everyday


For real?


----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Jan 8, 2022)

> Another thing to note is that this study is still ongoing, as 3,131 participants had not completed their pregnancy yet at time of publication, so these preliminary statistics will change.



???

so basically the reason that the miscarriage rate appears to be so high for women who got vaccinated in their first trimester is probably just that the study is still ongoing and that most of the women in that group hadn't finished their pregnancies yet and so weren't included in the results

good thread op


----------



## Papal_Guard (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> I saw how Israel was hoarding the vaccines so I thought it must be some good shit and guarantee my health. Maybe they gave them all to Palestines or it was from a different batch


The ordinary Jew living in Israel is just as much of a pawn, a cog in the machine like everybody else, they have no choice if they will take it or not.


----------



## gamma (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> If so, they'll be more inclined to depopulate Europeans and Asians, because we're cheapskates and less likely to fall for marketing. Elites love people of African origin, because they'll have no prob spending their paycheck on gucci belt and different subscriptions.


See how africans aren't taking the vaccine 
This is very fishy


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2022)

gamma said:


> See how africans aren't taking the vaccine
> This is very fishy


I was just watching the other day how like 3% of Africans are vaccinated.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> It was a beta move by me ngl.
> View attachment 1484075


Seems like you're moving in the right direction now.


----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Jan 8, 2022)

Chintuck22 said:


> The reason why vaccines are dangerous in the first place is because of thimerosal, which is used to preserve their shelf-life
> 
> Thus vaccine has a 125 more mercury in them than our bodies are naturally able to handle
> 
> ...



the covid vaccines aren't preserved with thimerosal


----------



## Deleted member 15310 (Jan 8, 2022)

Too late you already have 2. Let this serve as a wake up to the sheep who haven't been vaccinated yet but plan to.


----------



## Darkthrone (Jan 8, 2022)

Why would they want disobedient people to stay alive? They would want the sheep to stay and reproduce to make more npcs and keep business going


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jan 8, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Blahblah. It's good that you got the vaccine. Soon it's for 3rd shot. Can't wait!


Kill yourself grimy Jew


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> @Chintuck22 any thoughts?


There is an agenda going around without a doubt, i don't know what agenda, whether they want to depopulate people, or to give us restrictions... but i don't trust authority figures, and i never used to trust them



Friendly reminder that we drink fluroized water which stunts development in children and makes people dumber as a result of halogen toxicity

Friendly reminder that we are eating a slave garbage out of diet. Media is fearmongering everyone that meat is dangerous (even high meat) while on the other hand, promotes veganism  @lutte

Reminder we are going to school in order to be serving the capitalistic government. Education is good, but i don't neccesarily believe that we all should enroll the same class and learn the same skills like we do in schools

Reminder that we as a humans want to go to conquer other planets, we are so advanced in 21st century, yet we have crimes, we have starving children in all parts of the world, we have diseases which apparently needs a shit ton of money to be healed. We are so advanced in technology yet it looks like we are ethically and morally going backwards

...

I can go on and on name 100 other friendly reminders, but the point is, i don't trust authority figures, and neither should everyone who is capable of thinking. It's speculation for the futures if it'll be better, we need radical changes in order to see improvements in our quality of lives as a whole.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> I laughed when @lutte and others said they're poison. I see how stupid I was now, they'll push the public to take more and more vaccines saying ''one more''. Gotta hope the 2 vacs didn't make too much damage.
> 
> 
> _*Study Shows That Up To 8 In 10 Women Had A Miscarriage After Getting The Covid Vaccine Before The Third Trimester*
> ...


I thought you died nigga


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 8, 2022)

*Should’ve listened*


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> I did, if you think that conclusion means what you think it means, you don't read enough scientific literature to know better. This is congruent with the results portion of the study, which again, you should have read before commenting.


Its not openly acceptable to talk about vaccines potentially being harmfull. These thoughts are censored and removed from the internet but also the overall conversation. 

It makes me question the 'official research' on vaccines. Never have I seen this much censorship. 

Questioning the vaccines=labeled as conspiracy nutjob


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jan 8, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> Kill yourself grimy Jew


Stop bad mouthing Jews


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 8, 2022)

@looksmaxxer234 Thoughts?


----------



## ropemax (Jan 8, 2022)

Syobevoli said:


> Its not openly acceptable to talk about vaccines potentially being harmfull. These thoughts are censored and removed from the internet but also the overall conversation.
> 
> It makes me question the 'official research' on vaccines. Never have I seen this much censorship.
> 
> Questioning the vaccines=labeled as conspiracy nutjob


you've enclosed yourself in a perpetual circle of delusion if you reject the only objective mean of determining the truth - scientific method. At this point, nothing will beat your bias.


----------



## Biggdink (Jan 8, 2022)

So jews wanna kill everyone except Africans ? Good luck in a world full of sheboons, I’d rather die


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> you've enclosed yourself in a perpetual circle of delusion if you reject the only objective mean of determining the truth - scientific method. At this point, nothing will beat your bias.


Which scientific research is funded and published. And how it is then used/interpretated by politicians and the media.

Those things are far more important than the actual scientific research and are easily manipulated.

Climate change is a very obvious example of where scientific research is used in a very manipulative way to support a certain subjective, political agenda/viewpoint. You can find scientific facts and reasoning that support both sides of the argument in various ways, but only 1 side is accepted and any opposition is called 'anti science'.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 8, 2022)

actually over


----------



## Nad (Jan 8, 2022)

I got myocarditis and pericarditis from the second vaccine, not joking

multiple doctors tried to tell me it was anxiety until I finally got to meet a cardiologist who made me do a mri scan and diagnosed me

feels like I'm having a heart attack 24/7 I can't move without being out of breath it's been going on for more than 3 months

It makes me mad seeing people on here say they want to rope, you don't realize how precious life is until you are confronted with the possibility of dying


----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Jan 8, 2022)

Nad said:


> I got myocarditis and pericarditis from the second vaccine, not joking
> 
> multiple doctors tried to tell me it was anxiety until I finally got to meet a cardiologist who made me do a mri scan and diagnosed me
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear m8, it's no doubt a real complication that can result from the covid vaccine but it's rare and the virus itself can also cause heart problems should you catch it (which you will eventually if you aren't vaccinated). For people who are worried about their health it's still safer to be vaccinated than non-vaccinated


----------



## TheAnomaly (Jan 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Have any of you dimwits even read the fucking study in question or do you all see an article from eviemagazine . com and call it a day?
> 
> _Preliminary findings did not show obvious safety signals among pregnant persons who received mRNA Covid-19 vaccines. However, more longitudinal follow-up, including follow-up of large numbers of women vaccinated earlier in pregnancy, is necessary to inform maternal, pregnancy, and infant outcomes._
> 
> ...


“Pregnant persons”. 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Jan 8, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Gotta hope the 2 vacs didn't make too much damage.


They did some damage but here is a spike protein detox plan. Just don't take anymore.
I did the same thing.








Here's How You Can Detox From The Spike Protein


This is an evolving guide with emerging information on how to clear viral and vaccine-induced spike proteins from the body.




worldcouncilforhealth.org


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 8, 2022)

Nad said:


> I got myocarditis and pericarditis from the second vaccine, not joking
> 
> multiple doctors tried to tell me it was anxiety until I finally got to meet a cardiologist who made me do a mri scan and diagnosed me
> 
> ...



The myocarditis has been mentioned many a time before, it's not just now getting revealed. It's just shills sweep it under the rug. "ignore those cases! Look instead to all the people who DIDN'T suffer myocarditis! You will PROBABLY not get myocarditis." Fuck that shit. 2 years in this thing and I'm still coronavirus free without a vaccine. I might continue to dodge the virus, I've been good at it so far. But once the vaccine is in me? It's in me. There's no "dodging" it. I have to pray I'm one of the lucky ones who doesn't suffer any side effects.


----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Jan 9, 2022)

FrothySolutions said:


> The myocarditis has been mentioned many a time before, it's not just now getting revealed. It's just shills sweep it under the rug. "ignore those cases! Look instead to all the people who DIDN'T suffer myocarditis! You will PROBABLY not get myocarditis." Fuck that shit. 2 years in this thing and I'm still coronavirus free without a vaccine. I might continue to dodge the virus, I've been good at it so far. But once the vaccine is in me? It's in me. There's no "dodging" it. I have to pray I'm one of the lucky ones who doesn't suffer any side effects.



do you know what the probability of developing myocarditis after being vaccinated actually is? the vaccines might not be 100% safe but they are still very safe, and definitely safer than covid

you're not always able to make choices that leave you completely free from any risk whatsoever, that's just a part of life. time to grow up buddy boyo


----------



## metagross (Jan 9, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> I laughed when @lutte and others said they're poison. I see how stupid I was now, they'll push the public to take more and more vaccines saying ''one more''. Gotta hope the 2 vacs didn't make too much damage.
> 
> 
> _*Study Shows That Up To 8 In 10 Women Had A Miscarriage After Getting The Covid Vaccine Before The Third Trimester*
> ...


I reluctantly got the jab aswell. I had no immediate side effects, but I feel some kind of chest pain now. I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Cigarette (Jan 9, 2022)

who im their right mind would get a newly researched vaccine while being pregnant? literally women moment


----------



## metagross (Jan 9, 2022)

ropemax said:


> you've enclosed yourself in a perpetual circle of delusion if you reject the only objective mean of determining the truth - scientific method. At this point, nothing will beat your bias.


Lol at you if you think anything that will show the harms of the vaccine will ever make it through peer review. Everyone who knows anything about peer review knows it's just a circlejerk. 
Even then, the editor can chime in and say: "Nope, this research is potentially harmful and we won't publish it".

This happened plenty of times with other research aswell, despite no methodological errors. 
They could then of course still publish it in some obscure journal, but it won't be taken seriously.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 9, 2022)

metagross said:


> I reluctantly got the jab aswell. I had no immediate side effects, but I feel some kind of chest pain now. I hope it's nothing serious


Literally same, I get this dull, mild chest pain occasionally too, didn't have it before. Hopefully it's just in my mind.


----------



## metagross (Jan 9, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Literally same, I get this dull, mild chest pain occasionally too, didn't have it before. Hopefully it's just in my mind.


I go to the doctor tomorrow because of it. I don't know. It's not really pain, but ... tightness I guess is the best word to describe it.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 9, 2022)

The government likes us and wants what's best for us


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 9, 2022)

Nad said:


> I got myocarditis and pericarditis from the second vaccine, not joking
> 
> multiple doctors tried to tell me it was anxiety until I finally got to meet a cardiologist who made me do a mri scan and diagnosed me
> 
> ...


You'll make it. God be with you.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 9, 2022)

yougottadowhatyougot said:


> do you know what the probability of developing myocarditis after being vaccinated actually is? the vaccines might not be 100% safe but they are still very safe, and definitely safer than covid
> 
> you're not always able to make choices that leave you completely free from any risk whatsoever, that's just a part of life. time to grow up buddy boyo


I understand taking the vaccine as someone older, as it clearly makes a difference in how hard the covid will hit. Pushing the vaccine to people in their 20s and younger is ridiculous, though. I think there's not one hospitalized person here in Finland under 30, healthy one at least. I know many unvaccinated young people and I thought they were stupid for avoiding the vaccine, after all, politicians had explicitly told us that once 80% of people get 2 doses of vaccine, ALL restrictions drop for good. They lied, they stopped the restrictions for about 2 weeks and now whole country is in complete lockdown, again. Now you need 3 vaccines to be considered vaccinated and they're pushing for 4th, 5th. There's no end to this cherade. The people they labeled as conspiracy theorists and nutjobs knew exactly how it was all going to play out to a stunning accuracy. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 9, 2022)

Imagine taking science advice from a fucking womans magazine, op you're retarded. You couldn't even find a shitty conservative "dailyfreedompatriot.com" anti vax site, and had to settle with this trash?


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 9, 2022)

Truecel14 said:


> Imagine taking science advice from a fucking womans magazine, op you're retarded. You couldn't even find a shitty conservative "dailyfreedompatriot.com" anti vax site, and had to settle with this trash?


Imagine not reading your scientific studies from a womans magazine. Beta moment.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 9, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Imagine not reading your scientific studies from a womans magazine. Beta moment.
> 
> View attachment 1485272


You didn't read the study linked you dumbfuck, you let some foid recap it and make statistics up that the researchers didn't even talk about lmfao.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 9, 2022)

Truecel14 said:


> You didn't read the study linked you dumbfuck, you let some foid recap it and make statistics up that the researchers didn't even talk about lmfao.


Wow, how did you know?


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Jan 9, 2022)

I got two vaccines and it is fine tbh, didn't notice anything bad. I think having a worse covid does probably more damage to your body. I don't want a third though cus now I have fillers and vaccine can have bad reaciton with them


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 9, 2022)

yougottadowhatyougot said:


> do you know what the probability of developing myocarditis after being vaccinated actually is? the vaccines might not be 100% safe but they are still very safe, and definitely safer than covid
> 
> you're not always able to make choices that leave you completely free from any risk whatsoever, that's just a part of life. time to grow up buddy boyo



I absolutely trust my chances of ducking the virus more than I trust my chance of taking this last minute book report of a vaccine and living. Because a virus you can avoid by being careful. Wear the mask and social distance and all that other bullshit we were told was so great and crucial. 

But once this vaccine is in you? All you can do is hope you can handle it, which is out of your control. Virus hygiene is within my control and I've been controlling it well for 2 years now. My tolerance for the vaccine isn't. That's why I trust the masks more than the vaccine.


----------



## TITUS (Jan 9, 2022)

You probably thought too i was joking when i said this wont stop until 6 billion jews are gassed.


----------



## TITUS (Jan 9, 2022)

FrothySolutions said:


> I absolutely trust my chances of ducking the virus more than I trust my chance of taking this last minute book report of a vaccine and living. Because a virus you can avoid by being careful. Wear the mask and social distance and all that other bullshit we were told was so great and crucial.
> 
> But once this vaccine is in you? All you can do is hope you can handle it, which is out of your control. Virus hygiene is within my control and I've been controlling it well for 2 years now. My tolerance for the vaccine isn't. That's why I trust the masks more than the vaccine.


The virus is a meme, it kills nothing more than the flu, the corona viruses are like the herpes, most people have them around and probably test positive anytime. 
They got away with the holocost, 9/11 and so on, and they will keep lying as long as there are retards stupid enough to believe their lies, hope the vaccine does make most people infertile, normies are tiresome.


----------



## Lihito (Jan 9, 2022)

Chintuck22 said:


> The reason why vaccines are dangerous in the first place is because of thimerosal, which is used to preserve their shelf-life
> 
> Thus vaccine has a 125 more mercury in them than our bodies are naturally able to handle
> 
> ...


dont forget about japanese finding nano particle contaminats (possible graphene oxide)

that same graphene oxide that acts as a one atom thicc razorblade which SLOWLY cuts your insides and thats why you see people with bloodclots all over the body. 

this case is interesting


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jan 10, 2022)

Hahaha loser


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jan 15, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> Nah, it's not needed in my job. I just wanted to go to bars to pick up chicks and everyone I knew was pressuring me, and I folded under the pressure like a piece of paper.


.


----------



## Hades (Jan 15, 2022)

Gargantuan said:


> The virus itself is the most overhyped virus in human history with a survival rate of 99.97% and an average death age of 83. These figures alone made it clear to me that getting the vaccine would be illogical. The vast majority of people who supposedly died from COVID didn't die from it at all, they died from other causes & simply had a positive test at the time of them dying of cancer, heart disease, flu, pneumonia, etc. And anyone who knows anything at all about the test will know that it's completely unfit for purpose (the inventor, Kary Mullis, said so himself).
> 
> The pandemic was a complete scam from the start. It was created with the specific purpose of justifying the vaccines & digital IDs among other things. It's either about depopulation, transhumanism, authoritarian control or a combination of all 3.


Gigabased as usual


----------

